# Root



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wonder if petes one click root works on razr?


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Wonder if petes one click root works on razr?


Ive read a couple times it does


----------



## jnelson2000 (Oct 9, 2011)

It doesn't.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Ah well there is a root method already they're just waiting to release it until the phone is.


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

There is a root method on droid forum that works just did it. I am rooted.


----------

